# OpenMG Jukebox Ver. 2.2



## margot t (Sep 25, 2002)

Just recently got a Sony Net MD Walkman. It came with this program (OpenMG Jukebox 2.2), and when I try to play an mp3 in it, there's this thunking sound. It sounds like someone knocking on the door and is very irritating! I tried messing with the equalizer because I thought that it might just be that the bass was up too high, but it doesn't help at all. When I play the same song in Winamp, the thunking sound isn't there, so I don't know what the problem is. The help files are no help at all and neither is the Sony website! Anyone out there have any idea how to fix this? Or is there a different program I can use to do PC to MD recording?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Are you using the Net MD Simple Burner at the same time?

Also, are these just mp3's that you're having trouble with?

When you play it in the OpenMG, are you converting it to ATRAC3 format before you play it?

Regards

eddie


----------



## margot t (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Eddie!

No, I'm not using the Net MD Simple Burner at the same time, although they do come bundled together I think.

I haven't tried playing other formats in OpenMG, so I'm not sure if it's with all formats or just the mp3's.

No, I'm not converting the mp3's to ATRAC3 format before playing it.

I pretty much just want to figure out how to get mp3's onto mini disc. I've never done it before, so I don't have much of an idea what I'm doing beyond the instruction booklet that came with the program (and it stinks!). I tried successfully with one song, but I'm not sure I did it properly.

I'm sorry if this is something really simple that I'm just not doing.

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Found this, but cannot post the link, as they dissalow it 



> Description:
> When Playing Back Or Recording Music Using The Net MD Walkman Recorder While Connected To Audio Equipment, There Is No Sound From The Right Channel.
> 
> Solution:
> ...


Does this look like what you're getting?

eddie


----------



## margot t (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi again Eddie,

Unfortunately, that's not what we've got going on. The sound is coming out of both speakers, but there's a sort of thumping noise - like bongos or something. We've played with it and found that it seems to only come through on certain songs, so maybe it's just the rip of those files that's bad?

Thanks again!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Could be.

Can you play this one okay:

http://www.asianclassicalmp3.org/Lanna_Orchid-Prasat_Wai-01.mp3

Not my music, just needed a link. Honets, I'm a Rock fan 

eddie


----------

